# Bing Decision Engine



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see that Microsoft is releasing its new search engine called Bing.com on June 3rd next week.

They call it a decision engine to try and distance themselves from standard search engines that simply list urls.

I went to the Bing site and they have an interesting preview video of the new offering. Who knows how well it will work, but I'll certainly give it a whirl when it comes on-line.

brucek


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for that brucek, gotta love competition. :yes:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see they've opened it early, so I tried it out.

Not bad at all..............

brucek


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Or an alternative that tries to answer questions rather than inundating the user with websites:-
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/05/31/2585570.htm


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Or an alternative


Yeah, but it's definitely not your usual search engine like Google or Bing.

I've played with Wolfram Alpha for a while now and it sure has its place.

brucek


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Another thing I like about this Bing search is the way the material is organized and the quick preview to the right of each url entry to get more information without actually clicking to the url.

Actually, what really caught my eye was the Maps section. When you go to it, you can select the typical aerial satellite view that Google offers, but you can also click the Birds Eye view and it's quite amazing how clear the photographic view of your house is - and you can swing around all sides. I don't know how they got those pictures so clear of my property.

brucek


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

brucek said:


> Actually, what really caught my eye was the Maps section. When you go to it, you can select the typical aerial satellite view that Google offers, but you can also click the Birds Eye view and it's quite amazing how clear the photographic view of your house is - and you can swing around all sides. I don't know how they got those pictures so clear of my property.
> brucek


It really is amazing the amount of info it provides. I hope our local burglar doesn't have a PC. :dunno:


----------

